# Met TX Stret Racer today in Daytona



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang :wave: 
I have finally got to meet Brian (aka:TX Street Racer) today here in Daytona. We met at Greg Walker's "Race Place" slot raceway in Holly Hill, FL. I wanted to have him over to my (70ft 4 lane 4X6 tomy) track, but the "race room" (others call it a garage) was still full of lawn and yard stuff brought in before hurricane Charlie decided to visit.  He made the trip from TX just fine, and was havin a ball on all the tracks (2 6 lane HO, 2 4lane 1/32, and a 110ft 8 lane Tri Oval 1/42 routed) there. He will be checkin in from time to time, as he doesnt have computer acess where he is, so he uses the local library. He, and his family, are really super nice folks. :thumbsup: This was his second visit to Gregs during his trip here, as he was there racin' Thurs. night as well. I wasnt able to be there Thurs., so he stopped in today, so I could deliver his Buick to him. He is now the proud owner of a black JL X-Traction Buick GN body. I also got to see his Hot Rod Blown Coupe in person, and the photos do not do it justice. That car is one very nice piece of craftsmanship. His mom & dad were even buyin some cars, so when he gets his track built, everyone can enjoy our great hobby. I told Brian I would post that he arrived here in beautiful hurricane ravaged Florida safe & sound. Hopefully, we will hook up again next week for some more racin, both on the track & bench racin. If any of you ever get to Daytona, email me and we'll hook up at "the Race Place". 

Larry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always great to hook up with slotcar junkies.  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WOO HOO......LOL, I just hit the local library .... I've been having a BLAST racing up at Greg's place.........This shop is an incredible place to hang.....LOADS of slot parts.....LOADS of cars.....and some of the most friendly people I've ever encountered. Stopping in and racing at "The Race Place" has been the highlight of my trip so far :thumbsup: 

My wife and mom took pics of the place....as well as action of us racing....so when I get home in Texas I'll post up some pics.

I've gotta run......gotta get back to working on my grandma's house..... :wave: 

Larry, we're talking about going to Disney World on Tuesday.......so I'm not sure if I can make it out to Greg's Tuesday night......if not then hopefully I can make it out there one last time on Thursday night.......

Laters guys! :wave:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Like they say, 

"The family that plays together, stays together."

:thumbsup:


----------

